# Working Solo



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

The best tip from an old schooler got me thinking.

Many of us work alone. So what do you do to make it happen?

I Bought a 40' 'Fat max' tape measure, it really makes a difference.

Also when Solo Sheeting a roof. Lean 2 2x6 against the fascia about 3' apart 

At a comfortable height that puts the top of an 8' sheet above the roof nail on a 2x4 (or double it up for 3") across the 2 2x6. On this you can stack up your sheets. Then go up on the roof and pull up one at a time and nail it on. Put enough on to last until your next break. Then when you go down put on more sheets.

Works for eaves up to about 14' of the ground. For higher roofs use a ladder to get the sheets up onto the sheet holder.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Not a bad idea, but why not get a helper? You'll never work efficient framing by yourself. That's like siding by yourself, and climbing up and down the ladder for each piece. But even with a helper, I find that stock piling sheets on a roof is very inefficient. If someone is handing me up sheets, I can tack all the sheets down where they go as fast as I can stock pile them on the roof.


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

I learned that from my old schooler too. They were the days when 3 to 4 people used to frame a house!!! No need for the gym when your day consists of stacking 3/4 t&g like that, then handing up the 2x4's and the layout. Brings me chills all over again. I will tell you one thing the first house I framed when working for someone was really cool till I realized we had get all the lumber to the next floor by hand, then all the roof rafters lol. Good old GREEN days lol.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Give this book a read.


http://www.amazon.com/Working-Alone...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1275842419&sr=8-1


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Invest in lots of clamps. 

By the way, in the same flavor of this thread I would like to thank Gus D. for suggesting a system for cutting crown on a previous thread. I had to cut 16' Aztek crown "by myself" and the pocket jig Gus showed made it simple and worked great!!!


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Not a bad idea, but why not get a helper? You'll never work efficient framing by yourself. That's like siding by yourself, and climbing up and down the ladder for each piece. But even with a helper, I find that stock piling sheets on a roof is very inefficient. If someone is handing me up sheets, I can tack all the sheets down where they go as fast as I can stock pile them on the roof.


Helpers are not always helpful. They are sometimes more bother than help. And sometimes they are 'sick' and you are still left alone.

I do not climb the ladder for each piece. I do a running stagger so that I can cut a few pieces on the ground. Or between windows I will measure and cut all my pieces. Kinda along the lines of a trim carpenter measuring all and only going to the saw once. I also use snips or an angle grinder and have the siding ( I do mostly vinyl) on the scaffold with me.

Have seen that book and probably should get a copy.

My last helper left me about a year ago and I really am preferring not having one. Although I will get help for a part of a job if needed.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cjeff said:


> Helpers are not always helpful. They are sometimes more bother than help. And sometimes they are 'sick' and you are still left alone.


Or have their cell phone glued to their hands so they can text the profound thoughts and experiences they have encountered in the last 20 minutes. 

I'm pretty picky about WHO helps me now.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I equate working with helpers to riding a snowmobile. If the riders work in tandem they can ride faster than a single rider, the trick is to find a good partner. If the right guy is found quickly your ahead but if you have to go through a bunch of guys that cost you money then your in the red.

There are advantages to working alone, I do it all the time but have subs for roofing, electric, and many others. 

However there are jobs that it's way more efficient to have help. IMO. If it's a repetitive job like installing a house full of windows than I personally like to have another. One guy preps and pulls them the other installs and trims one after another. Goes fast.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought This THIRD HAND set It's almost like having another person on the job.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

My dad used to say, "One boy is worth one boy." "Two boys are worth a half a boy." "Three or more, and you're losing money."


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Willie T said:


> My dad used to say, "One boy is worth one boy." "Two boys is worth a half a boy." "Three or more, and you're losing money."


:thumbsup:



Have an older friend, a farmer. He was getting older and decided to hire a kid to help shovel grain out of a bin. The kid could not keep up and the next bin he hired two, they could not keep up so he saved the money and did it himself.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Cjeff said:


> Helpers are not always helpful. They are sometimes more bother than help. And sometimes they are 'sick' and you are still left alone.


True, but if you're talking about sheeting a roof, helpers are helpful. As long as he can pass up sheets and cut plywood, and as long as you can work with people, you'll more than double your pace on a roof.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> True, but if you're talking about sheeting a roof, helpers are helpful. As long as he can pass up sheets and cut plywood, and as long as you can work with people, you'll more than double your pace on a roof.


Finding someone who can hand stuff up is not a problem, the cutting part may be. And you can not always find someone the time you need them. Realize I am a renovator, So a completely different ball game then new construction.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Working alone....gets...boring anyway....its nice to have someone to help and talk to while your working...I am still trying to find someone who fits the bill


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Working alone....gets...boring anyway....its nice to have someone to help and talk to while your working...I am still trying to find someone who fits the bill


Yeah, I feel the same way all the time. Another person helps you keep your sanity... :thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

API Quote:
Originally Posted by *TBFGhost*  
_Working alone....gets...boring anyway....its nice to have someone to help and talk to while your working...I am still trying to find someone who fits the bill_



> Yeah, I feel the same way all the time. Another person helps you keep your sanity... :thumbsup:


Yeah or they can drive you crazy.

That texting non stop drives me crazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

john5mt said:


> That texting non stop drives me crazy.


Texting? You mean on the job with their phone kinda thing? If that is the case, I would put a stop to that.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If they take a call or two, or send a few texts during the day, as long as its not slowing up the job, or i end up waiting on them, I really don't care much.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont allow employees to have there phones on them. They can check them at lunch time or on breaks. no exceptions!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

mnjconstruction said:


> I dont allow employees to have there phones on them. They can check them at lunch time or on breaks. no exceptions!!


I would do this too except occasionally I am on another job and need to reach them. I don't want to be a hypocrite. Truthfully though this has never been a huge problem. My guys tend to be considerate and only make calls during break and lunch anyway. Apparently they have also informed their wives/ girlfriends not to call unless its something important. Soon we will have a new employee handbook and this may be an item that will be adressed for any new hires anyway.


----------

